# AAA insurance?



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I know this has been asked a lot, but couldn't find it on the search feature, 

Has anyone dealt with AAA personally? I want to go and grab commercial coverage, but I don't want to be cancelled once I tell them...


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Auto club doesn't offer commercial insurance


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I just switched to AAA. No commercial coverage available. Their current policy (in Iowa at least) is that they provide no coverage during any of the 3 rideshare phases (James River will have to pick up as secondary), but are not dropping policies for rideshare use according to the underwriter my agent spoke to.


----------

